# What is CSH?



## Requiem7 (Apr 6, 2020)

On my schedule the letters CSH appears. Does anyone know what they mean?


----------



## NightHuntress (Apr 6, 2020)

You need to ask your store. At my store there are people with different letters next to their name for cart cleaning, line monitoring etc. It is just something your store is using to determine a job function for the shift


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2020)

You are working as a cashier. As targetuser says, ask your hr or tl.


----------



## bikebryan (Apr 7, 2020)

<C>hasing <S>treet <H>os.  Depending on your view it could be good or bad.  Your call.  Either way, Target is paying you to do it.


----------

